# Life Jackets



## Rusty

We've had our spoo with us on several kayak outings (only on lakes), always with a life jacket. He has an Outward Hound one that seems to work well enough for him, although he's never gotten out of the boat and had to rely on the life jacket. Ii also tether him to my PFD while we're in the boat, so in case he jumps out or the kayak flips, I'll be able to keep him from getting too far away from me. It's taking him several trips to get very calm in the boat; one of the things I didn't anticipate is that he'd be nervous about my hubby and I in separate boats, and not being able to reach both of us. He's getting better, but it takes him 20 - 30 minutes to get comfortable being on the water.

I do have a few other ideas/questions based on our dog/kayak experiences so far (you may have already considered these things, but just in case you haven't, I'll share my ideas):
- get Hazel used to wearing the life jacket well before you try to put her in the kayak. Begley wasn't keen on the life jacket right away, and refused to sit down, or even walk around, the first time we put it on him. 
- get her used to sitting and laying down in the kayak while on dry ground, and try to train the idea that she is to STAY lying down, and not move around.
- If this is Hazel's first time in a kayak, or first time in a kayak on water, I'd be very, very concerned about even short, mild rapids. This sounds potentially dangerous for both you and Hazel. What if she panics and jumps/falls out? What if she gets nervous and moves around in the boat? What if she tips the boat? Will you be able to get her back in the boat (not the easiest thing to do if she's a bigger dog, as her weight will be inclined to tip the kayak when you're pulling her over the side to get her back in)? Will you be able to get both of you back in the boat if it tips? Will you be able to settle her down in the boat and still maintain control of the kayak in the rapids if she starts moving around (it can be difficult to paddle effectively if she's moving around in front of you at all).
- 2 - 4 hours at a time in a kayak is a long time for a dog to not be moving around very much/at all. We started Begley with 30 - 45 minutes at a time in the kayak, and make sure he's well-exercised first.
- based on our spoo/kayak experiences so far, I'd strongly encourage a few shorter lake outings before a longer river/rapids adventure.

I don't mean to be overly negative, and I realise that you didn't ask for input on most of the things I mentioned above, but I have only your safety and enjoyment in mind when I bring up the above points, and want this to be a successful first kayak adventure for you and Hazel. It's great being able to take our dogs along with us when we go kayaking, but it definitely brings its own set of challenges. I hope you'll post pictures of your kayaking adventures with Hazel.


----------



## itzmeigh

Rusty said:


> We've had our spoo with us on several kayak outings (only on lakes), always with a life jacket. He has an Outward Hound one that seems to work well enough for him, although he's never gotten out of the boat and had to rely on the life jacket. Ii also tether him to my PFD while we're in the boat, so in case he jumps out or the kayak flips, I'll be able to keep him from getting too far away from me. It's taking him several trips to get very calm in the boat; one of the things I didn't anticipate is that he'd be nervous about my hubby and I in separate boats, and not being able to reach both of us. He's getting better, but it takes him 20 - 30 minutes to get comfortable being on the water.


Hazel is by far way way more attached to me then to my husband. I'm not counting on separation being an issue but I will keep it in mind. 



> I do have a few other ideas/questions based on our dog/kayak experiences so far (you may have already considered these things, but just in case you haven't, I'll share my ideas):
> - get Hazel used to wearing the life jacket well before you try to put her in the kayak. Begley wasn't keen on the life jacket right away, and refused to sit down, or even walk around, the first time we put it on him.


This is part of why I'm looking now.




> - get her used to sitting and laying down in the kayak while on dry ground, and try to train the idea that she is to STAY lying down, and not move around.


She's still really young so this is a great possibility. 




> - If this is Hazel's first time in a kayak, or first time in a kayak on water, I'd be very, very concerned about even short, mild rapids. This sounds potentially dangerous for both you and Hazel. What if she panics and jumps/falls out? What if she gets nervous and moves around in the boat? What if she tips the boat? Will you be able to get her back in the boat (not the easiest thing to do if she's a bigger dog, as her weight will be inclined to tip the kayak when you're pulling her over the side to get her back in)? Will you be able to get both of you back in the boat if it tips? Will you be able to settle her down in the boat and still maintain control of the kayak in the rapids if she starts moving around (it can be difficult to paddle effectively if she's moving around in front of you at all).


This will be Hazel's fist trip but not at all mines. The rapids will less then mild and very short runs. The ability to walk around them will be there. 

I have a fair amount of experience with my kayaks in many types of water (deep lakes, rivers, ocean) I am a better then average swimmer and can enter and exit my kayak in deep water (even with SCUBA gear). I have experience with loading my kayak from deep water and I will also have another adult handy to help as needed. 

The river we will be in is very shallow, rarely getting over chest deep, slow moving, and not very wide. So loading her in deep water really would be rare on this trip anyway. 




> - 2 - 4 hours at a time in a kayak is a long time for a dog to not be moving around very much/at all. We started Begley with 30 - 45 minutes at a time in the kayak, and make sure he's well-exercised first.


Her first outing most likely won't be 2-4 hours. But 2-4 hours isn't unusual on a kayak trip so I'd like to pick her life jacket with this range in mind.




> - based on our spoo/kayak experiences so far, I'd strongly encourage a few shorter lake outings before a longer river/rapids adventure.


Shorter lake trip isn't possible. We don't have lakes near by. Her going in the kayak isn't "do or die", of course before we head out for a long trip I'll be sure she will tolerate the boat. We will have plenty of time for short jaunts from shore in calm water before heading out to judge her reaction. 



> I don't mean to be overly negative, and I realise that you didn't ask for input on most of the things I mentioned above, but I have only your safety and enjoyment in mind when I bring up the above points, and want this to be a successful first kayak adventure for you and Hazel. It's great being able to take our dogs along with us when we go kayaking, but it definitely brings its own set of challenges. I hope you'll post pictures of your kayaking adventures with Hazel.



No worries! You have some great points and have left me with some things to think about. I'm going to think on tying her to me. But I think in our situation I'd rather not. But I am going to think about it because it is a good idea. 

I do have an older dog and she does not kayak with us. Partly because she gets motion sick and partly because she can't swim. (She is VERY heavy bodied) 

I haven't kayaked with Hazel (because she's just a baby) but I have kayaked with other dogs (I'm sure my toy poodle has been kayaking but that was long ago and he was made of pure awesome) but they were smaller so having them move around wasn't bothersome. 

I have also kayaked with my 9 year old on board. He isn't very little and he does move around. This trip (hopefully!) he will be in his own kayak. (If not he will be with his dad.)

I'm really hoping that I'm starting Hazel young enough that she will be able to do longer trips with us. We want to work up to a several day camping adventure when Jacob gets older and being able to have Hazel along will just be icing on the cake. 

She won't be forced into anything she isn't ready for.


----------



## Rusty

Sounds like you're well-prepared and have a plan to make this a fun, safe trip for everyone.  Have a great time!


----------



## Charmed

No personal experience with the life jacket but Ruffwear makes one, and I have been quite satisfied with their other products. They even have a photo of a dog on a kayak wearing their life jacket. This reminds me of the first time I took Sailor on his first plane trip; we had done all the prepping we could, but in the end we just had to have faith in our training because there really is not a way to practice going on a jet... without going on a jet. For the record, he did fine and got lots of compliments from the crew. Good luck with Hazel on her adventure.


----------



## itzmeigh

Charmed said:


> No personal experience with the life jacket but Ruffwear makes one, and I have been quite satisfied with their other products. They even have a photo of a dog on a kayak wearing their life jacket. This reminds me of the first time I took Sailor on his first plane trip; we had done all the prepping we could, but in the end we just had to have faith in our training because there really is not a way to practice going on a jet... without going on a jet. For the record, he did fine and got lots of compliments from the crew. Good luck with Hazel on her adventure.



This is sorta how I manage life. We just press forward and make changes as we go. I almost always have a "Plan B" in mind but I try to move forward as if Plan A always works. 

I'm thinking I'm going to get her the Ruffwear "Web Master" harness, have you tried it? Our camping trip will include hiking in the foothills and I want something comfortable with a handle. 

(By mid March Hazel will be one tired puppy! No worries, there will be plenty of pictures!)


----------



## itzmeigh

I just thought! Here's a picture from the river in November. This isn't THE river we will be on (at least, I don't think it is, there are a few in the area and I am forever confusing them!) but this is very similar to what we will encounter. 









This is my son in a "deep spot" (yes, in November...)









There will be some deeper and possibly faster moving spots but on average that's what we have to expect.


----------



## beanz

I have a Float Doggy made by D-Fa Dogs (D-fa Dogs). It's made differently from most dog life jackets in that it covers the chest and doesn't rely on a piece around the neck like most that I've seen. It fits great and has given my scaredy-cat the confidence to get in and swim (she won't do it without her jacket on). She used to sit on the beach and cry when I would get in the water... now look at her https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cA0n1hsvXY


----------



## Charmed

No, I haven't tried the webmaster...I have been looking at it, though.


----------



## itzmeigh

beanz said:


> I have a Float Doggy made by D-Fa Dogs (D-fa Dogs). It's made differently from most dog life jackets in that it covers the chest and doesn't rely on a piece around the neck like most that I've seen. It fits great and has given my scaredy-cat the confidence to get in and swim (she won't do it without her jacket on). She used to sit on the beach and cry when I would get in the water... now look at her



Good to hear you like this one. It is one I've had my eye on. 

I'm going to try to take her to try some on this weekend.


----------



## elem8886

I second the Ruffwear recommendations - the Float Coat and the Web Master harness. They are well made and hold up to a lot of use.

I use the harness everyday for Tika - she is a tripawd and I need a way to help steady her or lift her easily when we are out and about. I even used it in the house for the first couple months after her amputation (rear leg). It's very adjustable, I can get it on and off of her even if she's laying down, and it's comfortable for her to wear for an extended length of time.

She had a cheaper lifejacket (RC brand I think) when learning to swim but that wasn't enough floatation to stabilize her when she was adjusting to three legs. The Float Coat fits her better than the old one and seems to have a bit more buoyancy.


----------



## itzmeigh

A little update! I haven't got the harness yet but should get it this weekend. I'm going with a Ruffwear Web Master. 

On the original topic, I happened across a life jacket at Academy yesterday. They had last year's design on clearance for $3.48! I decided that for this first trip to be sure she likes swimming and boating that this jacket would fit my needs just fine. 

Here she is showing off in it. 









She was pretty skeptical at first and she walked weird in it but I managed to show her that she could move around and sit with it on. I'm going to work with her on it every evening until our trip. 

This weekend I'm going to start to introduce her to the kayak on dry land. My plan right now is to block under it so it won't tip side to side and then hang out on it and just let her explore it. I hope the weather will hold next week and I can get lots of time in with her. Then closer to the trip (we have about 2 weeks) I'll remove the blocks and let her feel that it moves. 

I did happen to think that there is a little pond by my house that I can take her in. People don't usually boat in it because it is very small and there is really no where to go but there are not rules against it. It is just a run-off pond and has turtles and ducks and some fish. Lots of people let their dogs swim in it. So, if things go well and the weather holds up hopefully I can get her out for a little kayak trip and swimming practice. If not, we'll just wing it on the trip.


----------



## Bellesdad0417

I agree cheaper is better for the first life jacket until you know they are full grown and they indeed like water. We got Finn a Petsmart no name for about 10 bucks last year and he used it twice, I believe he is going to be a swimmer based on his performance. 

He wasn't full grown then so I didn't want to spend too much, now that he is 1 and going to be adult size by the time swimming season in GA hits, I will spend some more on the next one.

One word of advice is to test them out being lifted by the handles this not only tests handle strength but if there are any pinch areas to look after.


----------



## itzmeigh

Bellesdad0417 said:


> I agree cheaper is better for the first life jacket until you know they are full grown and they indeed like water. We got Finn a Petsmart no name for about 10 bucks last year and he used it twice, I believe he is going to be a swimmer based on his performance.
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't full grown then so I didn't want to spend too much, now that he is 1 and going to be adult size by the time swimming season in GA hits, I will spend some more on the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> One word of advice is to test them out being lifted by the handles this not only tests handle strength but if there are any pinch areas to look after.



I did try lifting her. I can lift her. I hope I can get some more videos and pictures of her learning to swim and kayak.


----------



## itzmeigh

Wednesday I had only a few minutes with Hazel and the kayak. I braced it so it wouldn't rock and took some of her favorite treats and just sat in the kayak offering treats. 

She didn't even blink an eye! Climbed right in with absolutely no hesitation. 

I only managed about 5 minutes with her because the neighbor started to mow (yes mow, as in cut the grass!) and apparently Mowing Neighbor was far more exciting than Mom In Boat. 

Tonight I probably won't have any time with her because we have Baseball and Basketball. But by the end of the weekend I'm hoping to get her all the way to "life jacket on+boat in water". 

Wish us luck! I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## itzmeigh

We didn't get to any boat work tonight (I knew we wouldn't) but I did manage to work in some life jacket practice!

Tonight she started to move a bit more freely. She was willing to bend down, sit, lay down, and turn around by the end of our time tonight. She has pretty much stopped walking weird in it. She still is a bit hesitant to run or chase her toys. I think she will be to that point by our trip (March 9th) if I can keep getting about 10 minutes a day with her. (I think that the jacket getting broken in will help too. It is pretty stiff right now.)

Here are some pictures from training tonight. 

























I also did a few lifts with her. She stayed calm and still while being lifted. I was able to lift her about a foot. 

She's doing way better with it then I'd imagined.


----------



## itzmeigh

We made it to the pond for some on the water training! Hazel did great! She was a bit nervous but not at all hesitant to be in the boat. 

She did jump out twice. Both times were from the boat getting a bit wobbly and both were very early in our practice round. 

The first time we were about 6 feet from shore and I just let her swim ashore. She hopped right back in. The second time we were maybe 10 feet from shore and I just lifted her back into the boat. All went well and she settled right down. After that the movement of the boat wasn't so drastic for her. 

We are going to try and give her one day of on the water training before our trip if the weather holds.


----------

